# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Фестиваль «Бхакти-Сангама 2012» в Евпатории

## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Спешим сообщить, что стали известны даты фестиваля «Бхакти-Сангама 2012».
День заезда: 16 сентября
Фестиваль: 17-21 сентября включительно
День разъезда 22 сентября.
Планируйте, пожалуйста, свои отпуска с учетом этих дат.
Все подробности мы сообщим позже.
Пожалуйста, поделитесь этой информацией с максимальным количеством преданных.

С уважением ваши слуги из оргкомитета фестиваля «Бхакти-Сангама»

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, пожалуйста, примите наши поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Пожалуйста, поделитесь этой информацией с другими преданными. Развесьте на
досках объявлений в храмах и намахаттах. Просто расскажите друзьям.
Как мы уже сообщали, фестиваль "Бхакти-Сангама" в этом году пройдет на том же
месте, что и в прошлом году. Евпатория, поселок Заозерный, ДМЦ "Чайка" (им
Терешковой).
День заезда - 16 сентября
Открытие - 17 сентября
закрытие - 21 сентября
разъезд - 22 сентября
В этом году мы ожидаем получить общение таких вайшнавов:
Е.С. Ниранджана Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Вайбхава Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Бринга Говинда Свами
Е.С. Бхану Свами
Е.С. Девамрита Свами
Е.С. Индрадьюмна Свами
Е.С. Прахладананда Свами
Е.С. Чандрамаули Свами
Е.С. Шиварама Свами (впервые)
Е.М. Виджай пр
Е.М. Ганеш пр
Е.М. Дханешвара пр
Е.М. Дхирашанта пр
Е.М. Джая Шила пр
Е.М. Нагапатни мат
Е.М. Севананда пр (Впервые)
Е.М. Сурешвара пр (Впервые)
Е.М. Кришна Кшетра пр (впервые)
Е.М. Шеша пр
Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
Е.М. Ачьюта Прия пр
Е.М. Бриджабаси пр
Е.М Виктор Волов пр
Е.М. Деваки мат
Е.М. Лила Смаранам мат
Е.М. Лилашука пр
Е.М. Мадхава пр
Е.М. Мадхавананда пр (впервые)
Е.М. Радха Говинда пр
Е.М. Сарватма пр
Е.М. Хави пр (впервые)
Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран пр
Стоимость проживания (все номера с удобставми на этаже). Цена указана из
расчета за место в сутки:
6-и местные номера – 40 грн ( 5$; 4,2Є; 170 руб.)
5-и местные номера – 45 грн (5,65$;  4,75Є;  190 руб.)
3-х и 4-х местные номера – 50 грн (6,25$;  5,3Є; 210 руб.)
2-х местные номера – 75 грн (9,4$; 7,9Є; 315 руб.)
Так  как курс валют сейчас нестабилен, цены на жилье в иностранной валюте могут
измениться. В гривнах цена останется прежней. Если это случится, мы сообщим
новые цены через бронировщиков.


    Забронировать жилье вы можете через таких преданных:
    Киев: Аравинда пр aravinda-das@yandex.ru  +380989648955
Донецк: Кишора Гопала пр  anisha.gorelov.andrei@gmail.com  +38(063)8004919,
+38(050)0281051, +38(067)4549857
Харьков: Анандамайи Камала д.д. sarvatmadas.bvg@gmail.com  +38(063)1394300
+38(050) 0167506
Днепропетровск: Шакунтала мат  sakuntala_d@bk.ru   +38(063)3942650
Запорожье: мат. Чандрамала bharatalv@gmail.com  +38(050) 592 95 26
Алчевск: Кришна Майи мат. elena_bvs13@mail.ru  +38(095)5637429
Николаев: бх. Клименко Андрей klimenkolenka@mail.ru  ; +38(063) 245 56 98
Ровно: Сундарешвари мат. sundareshvari@mail.ru  +38(066) 043 30 01
Крым: Девавишвамбхара пр. shyama@yandex.ru, Deva.Visvambhara.NRS@cis.pamho.net
+38(050) 024 01 03, +38(097) 785 14 51
Одесса: бх. Олибаш Григорий grigig@mail.ru   +38(096) 220 45 45
Чернигов: Гиридхари пр. govardhana@mail.ru   +38(097) 642 28 83, (04622) 542 63
Москва:  мат. Сатьябхама   satyabhama@mail.ru

Если в Вашем городе нет бронировщика, Вы можете забронировать жилье
через Дмитрия Осадчука.
Принимаются переводы по PrivatMoney и WesternUnion.
Данные для WesternUnion:
OSADCHUK DMYTRO
Прежде чем переводить деньги, обязательно свяжитесь с Дмитрием по
E-mail или телефону:
Дмитрий Осадчук
Украина, Днепропетровск
Email: dimaphoto@mail.ru
Телефон: +38 063 8 500 450

Количество номеров ограничено, поэтому поторопитесь забронировать.
Мы ждем с нетерпением встречи со всеми вами.
С уважением.
Оргкомитет фестиваля "Бхакти-Сангама"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны.
Слава Шриле прабхупаде!
"Бхакти-Сангама" - место слияния ручейков бхакти. Мы приезжаем на фестиваль
заряжать свои духовные батареи. Приезжаем слушать, приезжаем воспевать Святые
Имена, приезжаем служить вайшнавам. Без ложной скромности можно сказать, что
пока это одно из немногих (если не единственное) место на Земле, где можно
послужить такому количеству вайшнавов. А Кришна, как известно, ставит служение
своим преданным выше, чем служение Себе.
Федор прабху смонтировал вторую часть видео про фестиваль "Бхакти Сангама",
которое называется "Служение".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twvnQQXdRdg

Пожалуйста, планируйте свое служени заранее. Связывайтесь сейчас с преданными,
которые помогут Вам заняться служением на фестивале. Их список ниже.

РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ И ЗАБОТА ОБ УЧАСТНИКАХ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ
Служение для врачей: Валентина Гордиенко мат: Врачи Гордиенко Валентина
valentina_gor@bigmir.net +38 093-910-00-04.
Питьевая вода в корпусах: Николай Скарбовийчук пр +38 067 447 16 31 (Николай
прабху ищет соратников (желательно с микроавтобусом), которые будут доставлять
в корпуса питьевую воду)
Детская программа: Виктор Волов пр +38 050 353 99 78 volovv@rambler.ru
Раздача прасада: Андрей Полищук пр +38 (063) 79-025-79; +38 (098) 442-20-52
A.A.Polischuk@gmail.com
Служба обеспечения порядка: Василий пр +380963476143 v.ask.a@yandex.ru
Пассажирский транспорт в дни приезда и отъезда: Арьяван пр +38 093 995 83 30
andrei_rama@ukr.net
Служение на кухне: Андрей Дзуенко пр: +38 (067) 422 25 10 andzo74@yahoo.com
Уборка: Виктор Мироненко пр +38 063 404 13 03; +38 095 564 17 45; 097 383 83 82
Диетический прасад-холл: Рактака пр., Радхика Прия мат. +38 098 218 92 71
raktaka@mail.ru (служение для преданных,которые любят готовить, и помогать на
кухне)

Конспектирование лекций: уже второй год хотим создать такую службу. Но пока не
проявился тот, кто за это возьмется и сделает. Идея в том, чтобы во время
лекций два человека в каждом зале конспектировало лекции прямо в ноутбук. Потом
они редактируют это, и в конце фестиваля мы все печатаем и раздаем преданным не
только диски с аудиолекциями, но и распечатки конспектов. Кто хочет выполнять
такое служение (собрать команду преданных с ноутбуками и все организовать),
пишите в личку: gaurapurnima.nrs@gmail.com

Служение на регистрации для квалифицированных проповедников, которые любят
общаться и способны поговорить с несколькими  сотнями человек в день. Отбор на
конкурсной основе пишите gaurapurnima.nrs@gmail.com
Набор текста на компьютере (внесение анкет): мат. Расика-рани, +38 (068)
120-74-18, rasika-rani.psdg@mail.ru

ИНФОРМАЦИОННАЯ СЛУЖБА: Махадев пр: +380964415258 stan.maksim@gmail.com

Биржа служения: Юрий Булгаков пр +38 067 292-12-95
Столик информации: Вену Мадхури мат +38 093 647 60 08. venumadhuri@mail.ru
Приглашаются для служения проповедники, журналисты и преданные, профессионально
занимающиеся созданием видеофильмов. Просто коммуникабельные люди, которым
нравится общаться.


СЛУЖЕНИЕ ПОЧЕТНЫМ ГОСТЯМ: +38 095 042 65 20; +38 063 385 19 72
VIP Транспорт - Александр Завьялов пр, тел. +38 099 685 71 38 kingshill@mail.ru

(служение для преданных на хороших машинах)
Изготовление гирлянд: Вриндавана Прия мат +38 099 490 17 60 dasibvg@gmail.com

ПРОГРАММА ФЕСТИВАЛЯ

Сборка Разборка пандалов и оборудования: Александр Галушко пр
krishna_hari_bol@mail.ru  +38 063 622 85 15.

С 4 сентября есть вакансии для 15 мужчин, которые МОГУТ ПОЕХАТЬ В ЕВПАТОРИЮ
СОБИРАТЬ ПАНДАЛ. служение связано с физическим трудом.

Украшение залов: Кришна Лайа мат +38 093 756 23 09; +38 066 688 73 52
Ищем творческих, аккуратных и исполнительных. Приглашаются мужчины с золотыми,
серебряными или хотя бы бронзовыми руками.
Служба фотографов: Максим Гелевера пр +38 093 35483 09; +38 099 538 95 33.
max.gelevera@gmail.com Аккредитация только для профессионалов.
Ягья: Михаил Малоголовко пр. +38 095 282 12 42; kolombo78@gmail.com
Пуджа: Лилаван мат. +38 066 469 61 57. Служение Божествам, Шриле Прабхупаде и
Туласи деви.
Административно-хозяйственная часть: Севананда пр. +38 063 419 89 65; +38 093
747 32 96 indumati@mail.ru
(строительство котлов, склады, транспорт).ВАКАНСИЯ ДЛЯ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЯ
ТРАНСПОРТНОГО ЦЕХА. Служение несложное, но ответственное.
Маркет: Константин Соляник пр. +38 063 456 19 86; +38 066 650 19 27
avtor-kos@ukr.net Служение для преданных, которые любят общаться.
Видеосъемка и трансляция фестиваля. Артем Солдатенко пр: +38 091 976-00-46
artem.soldatenko@gmail.com

Приглашаем в команду операторов со своими камерами и ноутбуками.

Звукозапись, обработка звука, тиражирование дисков: Сергей Возняковский пр +380
( 96 ) 33 987 33 org044ua@gmail.com (вакансии для преданных с навыками работы в
этой области)

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

16 сентября с 19 часов на сайте http://kathamrita.info/ начнутся прямые
трансляции с фестиваля "Бхакти-Сангама". Трансляции будут ежедневно до утра 22
сентября. Расписание лекций на сайте. Смотрите трансляцию

http://kathamrita.info/

Этой трансляцией мы открываем работу нового вайшнавского медиа-портала, где в
самое ближайшее время будет размещено множество вайшнавских книг, аудиолекций,
и видеоматериалов. Так же там будут проходить трансляции из храмов Кришны в
Украине.

Ваши слуги оргкомитет фестиваля Бхакти-Сангама

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

Жаль, что трансляции часто барахлят. Хотелось бы в записи посмотреть. Где-то официально выкладывают?

----------


## Рудольф

Архивные видео записи семинаров обещали, но через месяц-два, скорее всего на kathamrita.info. Объём материала который нужно обработать и пережать огромный, поэтому придётся подождать... :smilies:

----------


## Aradhana

Вот сделал плейлист. 
Live с фестиваля.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...hOOB_U4lIVrspO

----------

